# Looking for fuel pump rubber mount isolator part number 321201791



## DieselMike (Jul 26, 2005)

Looking for fuel pump rubber mount isolator part number 321201791. Any ideas for a suitable replacement part? This rubber damper goes around the fuel pump on a Q and sits in the fuel tank. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 8587qsw (Sep 12, 2006)

DieselMike said:


> Looking for fuel pump rubber mount isolator part number 321201791. Any ideas for a suitable replacement part? This rubber damper goes around the fuel pump on a Q and sits in the fuel tank. Any help would be appreciated.


Any luck getting that part or something else suitable? I heard those were NLA as of 12-13 years ago.


----------



## VWverkaufer (Mar 11, 1999)

DieselMike said:


> Looking for fuel pump rubber mount isolator part number 321201791. Any ideas for a suitable replacement part? This rubber damper goes around the fuel pump on a Q and sits in the fuel tank. Any help would be appreciated.


You can wrap rings of fuel hose around the body of the pump - secured with zip ties inside the hose. Looks like a Michelin man. Sorry, I don't know what diameter hose I used. I just had it lying around.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Way back in 1994 when I got my first Quanutm, 1982 1.7l 5-speed wagon, that part was NLA Obsolete from the dealer with no aftermarket support. 
Yep, wrap fuel hose around the body. If you can't, don't run the fuel tank below 1/2 full. Air will accelerate to deteriorate the bushing when the fuel is not covering it


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

Hard to find. As i remember temprorary I used rings from top oil filters and i put around 15th of them on the fuel pump. I cant find a pic with this. Just found with properly rubber. Good luck


----------



## manahi (Jan 26, 2013)

skopek said:


> Hard to find. As i remember temprorary I used rings from top oil filters and i put around 15th of them on the fuel pump. I cant find a pic with this. Just found with properly rubber. Good luck
> View attachment 149172


Hi,

Where did you find this rubber?

Best regads,
M


----------

